# flax seed oil?



## radiam93 (Dec 14, 2008)

does flax seed oil help with dry skin? if so, how much do i put on his food?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, flax seed oil would help. A few drops on the food work, or you can put a bit of it directly on the skin.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Where would you buy flax seed oil? Cuz Jade's skin is a bit dry. (no mites or anythin)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You can buy Flax Seed capsules at any pharmacy. Puncture the capsule and squeeze out the oil. Make sure, once the capsule is punctured you throw it out if you don't use it all at one time.


----------



## anabell913 (Nov 24, 2008)

Flax seed oil is also available at most health food stores and I have even purchased it at Walmart near the pharmacy. As Nancy said, though, pill form is also an option. It may be a better option as far as storage because the bottle of oil will spoil after being opened for a couple of weeks & you need to keep it in the fridge. Of course, you could improve your own health along with your hedgie and put some flax seed oil in a smoothie! You'll never know it's there and it's very tasty & healthy!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are worried about it going bad and wasting it, just take some of the pills yourself!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Nancy said:


> You can buy Flax Seed capsules at any pharmacy. Puncture the capsule and squeeze out the oil. Make sure, once the capsule is punctured you throw it out if you don't use it all at one time.


lol. i'm not 4. Why would i think its smart to pour the whole bottle all over my baby girl?

I kno tho. Ur were just saying that in case i didn't kno.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

iamdbf said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > You can buy Flax Seed capsules at any pharmacy. Puncture the capsule and squeeze out the oil. Make sure, once the capsule is punctured you throw it out if you don't use it all at one time.
> ...


HUH! What are you talking about?


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I misread it. SORRY! i thought u said not to use all the oil at one time. lols.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Wait... is it better to put in food or on skin or both? Whats the second best way of the three?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

iamdbf said:


> I misread it. SORRY! i thought u said not to use all the oil at one time. lols.


I was talking about a capsule that holds about 6 drops. You can use the whole capsule on her back at once but you can't use that much in her food at one time or it will give her loose poops. Once the capsule is punctured, if you don't use it all, it has to be thrown out as it doesn't save.


----------

